# What's the purpose of the duster?



## Raz (Nov 29, 2021)

So, I went to Nook's Cranny today and I saw a duster being sold. I bought it and it's an item that you can hold. Ok, but other than having an animation, does anyone know if it has an in-game purpose, like some other items?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 29, 2021)

It’s just a cute cosmetic item that has an animation. Kind of like the petal basket, megaphone, etc.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 29, 2021)

It looks cool, and lets you do a cute animation.


----------



## Pyoopi (Nov 29, 2021)

To help dust your friends off cause you don't want their cooties.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461593989480546310


----------



## Raz (Nov 29, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> To help dust your friends off cause you don't want their cooties.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461593989480546310


Hahahhaha


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 29, 2021)

I believe it's just for something cute to hold like with the bags and such. I'm kinda sad it doesn't actually make stuff sparkle though xD


----------

